# Schwinn Lightweight Pedal ID chart



## momo608

.


----------



## momo608

Please take photos like above to capture the essentials with one photo.

Your best examples please, I'm taking pedals off my bikes for this!

I have to add the information to the image itself because when I try and edit or add photos, everything gets jumbled up. 

I need examples for many lightweights as you can see, YOUR HELP IS NEEDED!!

Let me know if I need to add additional lightweight models to the pedals shown above.

Let me know of mistakes.


----------



## Eric Amlie

I don't think that #1 was used on the Varsities. The Varsity pedals looked more like #2, but without the reflectors.

I'm sure Metacortex will be along with the definitive & encyclopedic answer.


----------



## Dale Alan

I like this idea,I have many pairs taken from Schwinn lightweights through the years .I have no idea exactly what model/year they came from.I can at least post good pics,other than that I will probably have more questions than answers at first.


----------



## Metacortex

The 1st gen. Atom 440 (pedal #1 above) was used on high end drop-bar lightweights from 1960 through 1971. This included the Continental, Super Continental, Sierra, Super Sport, Superior, S/S Tourer and Sports Tourer, but not the Paramount. One exception I found was that the Continental was apparently downgraded to Union pedals (same as used on the Varsity) for 1963 only. No reflectors were used on these pedals during those years. These pedals have a unique alloy screw-in dustcap.

I recommend including pics of the dust cap ends as well as any stampings on the axle, cage, spindle end, etc. Pedals around 1974 and later will normally have date codes as well. If they came with reflectors I would also include the numbers cast into the reflectors. For example, the 2nd gen. Atom 440 normally came with reflectors, and the reflectors changed at different points over the years as the regulations changed.

PS: The forum currently does not allow posts to be edited after 24 hours, making these sort of reference topics difficult to accurately maintain without it becoming a mess of more and more posts adding to or contradicting earlier ones.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Interesting aberration  with the '63 Conti. Another '63 aberration that I have noticed is that the '63 Varsity used low flange Atom wheel hubs.


----------



## momo608

PS: The forum currently does not allow posts to be edited after 24 hours, making these sort of reference topics difficult to accurately maintain without it becoming a mess of more and more posts adding to or contradicting earlier ones.[/QUOTE]




.

True, but it's worth a shot. The idea is to take what we end up with and make a new post minus the mess

As far as I see it, the hardest part will be trying to figure out exactly when did certain styles of pedals start and stop with certain bikes, i.e. how many years was pedal X used on Varsity's. I have no dealer parts catalogs so maybe you can answer this. Did part numbers change as the pedals changed for the same model bike?


----------



## GTs58

Eric Amlie said:


> Interesting aberration  with the '63 Conti. Another '63 aberration that I have noticed is that the '63 Varsity used low flange Atom wheel hubs.




The Varsity was equipped with the Atom low flange hubs from 1960 thru the 63 model year. The 64 model was the first to have high flange Atom hubs which had the Sprint markings. The 61 Coni's had the high flange hubs and it's odd they were not used on the 63's.

I wonder why the 63 Continental had a pedal down grade, or if that's a fact.


----------



## Metacortex

I believe the '63 Continental was downgraded to small-flange hubs in addition to the Union pedals. It may have been to distance it more from the Sierra that year.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Maybe it was the Conti that I was thinking of. It's been a long time, but I remember thinking it was an aberration when I ran across it.


----------



## GTs58

Eric Amlie said:


> Maybe it was the Conti that I was thinking of. It's been a long time, but I remember thinking it was an aberration when I ran across it.




I had to check out the information and catalog pics on the SLDB. The 63 Conti illustration has Union pedals and low flange hubs. And it states LF hubs in the catalog. This is something I just now noticed!


----------



## Schwinn499

Interesting stuff already. Looks like the next topic will be hubs. 

I can do photos for the early union varsity pedals tomorrow if no one has them already.


----------



## momo608

Here are a few more. These I'm certain of what they came from.

#6 1973 Atom  9/16" Sports Tourer still on the TA crank

#7  1977 1/2" Atom mens Sierra

#8  1964 Ladies Varsity Tourist


----------



## GTs58

The number 8 large cap Bow pedal was used from 1960 thru the 1965 model year. The 1966 thru 1969-70? Bow was almost the same but in a small cap version.


----------



## momo608

GTs58 said:


> The number 8 large cap Bow pedal was used from 1960 thru the 1965 model year. The 1966 thru 1969-70? Bow was almost the same but in a small cap version.




Can you please retake a photo showing the essentials in one photo shot so I can use it above.

Thanks!


----------



## Schwinn499

Here are 63 varsity pedals


----------



## Schwinn499

IIRC there are off a '71 SS. Notice the later style cage brace and end cap, but early style cages.


----------



## Schwinn499

Not sure what this indicates if anything but some of the early ATOM pedals have different spindles. Some are dark grey and some are silver.


----------



## momo608

Schwinn499 said:


> Here are 63 varsity pedals




Do you know years of usage on these and the other ones?

I notice the 63 varsity's have what look like Union end caps, is this a factory Schwinn pedal?

THANKS!

Let more info on these new additions come in before we make changes to the first post. Obviously I have to photo edit.


----------



## Jeff54

GTs58 said:


> The number 8 large cap Bow pedal was used from 1960 thru the 1965 model year. The 1966 thru 1969-70? Bow was almost the same but in a small cap version.




Yup, that splians it. Was wondering. Post 1965, the collar for the cap is expanded out-side of it, Pre, the collar is inverted.

1969 Schwinn Super Sport; Tourist, 'Bow' Pedal:


----------



## Schwinn499

Jeff54 said:


> Yup, that splians it. Was wondering. Post 1965, the collar for the cap is expanded out-side of it, Pre, the collar is inverted.
> 
> 1969 Schwinn Super Sport; Tourist, 'Bow' Pedal:
> 
> 
> View attachment 283751




That is a later 70s capless model, not easily rebuilt.


----------



## GTs58

Schwinn499 said:


> That is a later 70s capless model, not easily rebuilt.




That post of Jeff's pedal just hit a cord. There was another change in the Bows after the 1966 style that had the cap change and the addition of the triangles in the side strap. My 69 has those. And 1971 ushered in the reflector pedals, so what pedals did the Tourist bikes use then? The square block pedals?


----------



## momo608

For your information, all but one set of these pedals in the first post do not have dates on them. There is a big 76 on one set of the Cecor's, I'm not sure if that's a date. I still need a good photo for the small cap bow pedals.


----------



## momo608

Schwinn499 said:


> IIRC there are off a '71 SS. Notice the later style cage brace and end cap, but early style cages.




Have any Ideas how I should date these? I suspect these were used on earlier bikes as well


----------



## Metacortex

momo608 said:


> Have any Ideas how I should date these? I suspect these were used on earlier bikes as well




I believe those were only seen in late '71 or early '72, which was the transition point between the 1st and 2nd gen. Atom 440 pedals, and they have elements of both.


----------



## GTs58

momo608 said:


> I notice the 63 varsity's have what look like Union end caps, is this a factory Schwinn pedal?
> 
> .




Looking real good so far momo. The 1960 thru 1965 Varsity rat traps had the Union logo. For 1966 the rat traps also went to the small cap and it was detailed with the Schwinn approved logo. The early Schwinn Union rat traps have an angled down slot in the ends and you'll come across some Union pedals that look the same but the cut out slot is horizontal. I don't collect or get into too many bikes that were built after 1966-67 but I'm sure the rat traps took on many minor changes later on just like the Union made Bow pedals. The 1966 small cap Bow was a one year only, and I wouldn't be surprised if the 67 rat trap also had a non removable cap. There is a pedal thread in Shop Talk at the SBF, a sticky, but that thread went to hell even though Pedalsnostalgia has laid out some good info. I removed over 3000 of my postings along with many pictures from that site after my 2 week suspension and then I was permanently banned shortly after so I couldn't finish the job. Almost all my pictures are gone and all that work was washed down the river. I did remove my Corvette Registry list but I didn't have the heart to delete the material in that thread.

Here Is the SBF's pedal chart. http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=11642.0

And here is the one year only 1967 Bow pedal as Jeff, pedalsnostalgia, explains. http://www.ebay.com/itm/191790800149?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I posted a picture of these on the SBF chart when GWLW (Gary Wold) had them for sale. rfeagleye must have bought them!


----------



## Schwinn499

GTs58 said:


> That post of Jeff's pedal just hit a cord. There was another change in the Bows after the 1966 style that had the cap change and the addition of the triangles in the side strap. My 69 has those. And 1971 ushered in the reflector pedals, so what pedals did the Tourist bikes use then? The square block pedals?



Hmm..interesting, I always thought these were a transition thing in the 70s change over, features of both styles. Kinda like the atoms above.


----------



## Metacortex

From what I've seen 10-speed lightweights didn't get pedals with reflectors until sometime early in '72.


----------



## Schwinn499

Metacortex said:


> From what I've seen 10-speed lightweights didn't get pedals with reflectors until sometime early in '72.



My KG 71 Suburban 5 has reflector bows. Im thinkin more 71. From browsing google I see some Suburban 3s with and without reflectors.


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinn499 said:


> My KG 71 Suburban 5 has reflector bows. Im thinkin more 71. From browsing google I see some Suburban 3s with and without reflectors.




OK, I think we are both right. This was apparently a mid-'71 transition for many models however from my observations the higher end lightweights (e.g. Continental, Super Sport, Sports Tourer and Paramount) with Atom, KKT or Campagnolo pedals didn't get them until '72.

I consulted my coveted Schwinn Dealer "News Flash" bulletins and found Schwinn Dealer News Flash 1971 #17 dated 8/13/71, which stated:

"REFLECTORIZED PEDALS - The substitution of reflectorized pedals for standard pedals on several adult models began about two months ago and will be slowly phased into the entire line as increased pedal shipments are received from our supplier. The use of reflectorized pedals was recommended in the BMA-6 standards and has been adopted by all manufacturers, both foreign and domestic. We originally ordered white reflectors for Schwinn pedals in accordance with BMA standards and these pedals were received from our supplier before the state of California passed a law specifying amber reflectors. BMA subsequently changed to the amber reflectorized pedals after we had been using the white reflectorized pedals. In accordance with the new standard, we will hearafter supply the amber reflector and use them throughout the line as they are received. These pedals are available from Schwinn Agents now, or will be very soon, and if you wish to change over any bicycles in your stock, please order direct from your Schwinn Agent in the usual manner."​


----------



## momo608

Besides the Rams Horn, were there any non lightweight Schwinn bikes that used all steel pedals? I have three examples that I cannot place. I'll put some pics up.

There are a bunch of 70's bikes we barely touched on yet. "My KG 71 Suburban 5 has reflector bows"

Thanks on the bow pedals but I really do not want to take pics from the SBF unless they were mine in the first place. Wouldn't want to be accused of stealing stuff.


----------



## momo608

Waiting on bike model ID on these U41 pedals.


----------



## auto1cycle2

I have a 1967 Schwinn Paramount tourist model . It has union large cap bow rubber pedals .  Would that be correct ? Thanks,  Mark.  email  bikemg@aol.com


----------



## rhenning

Paramounts were custom bikes you could order amost anything available on the bike when it was new so they could be.  If you  contact Richard 
Schwinn at Waterford he might be able to research your Paramount and give you its pedigree.  There is a charge for doing this and there are some bikes they do not have the records for but they do have most.  Roger


----------



## auto1cycle2

rhenning said:


> Paramounts were custom bikes you could order amost anything available on the bike when it was new so they could be.  If you  contact Richard
> Schwinn at Waterford he might be able to research your Paramount and give you its pedigree.  There is a charge for doing this and there are some bikes they do not have the records for but they do have most.  Roger



Thanks for the information,  Mark


----------



## decotriumph

I realize this is an old thread, but I'm old, so... And I'm new to Schwinn Lightweights. Can anyone show me an example of what would be correct pedals for a 1987 Schwinn Circuit? Thanks


----------



## Tour De Luxe

decotriumph said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but I'm old, so... And I'm new to Schwinn Lightweights. Can anyone show me an example of what would be correct pedals for a 1987 Schwinn Circuit? Thanks



Ok, a couple months late. The 87 Circuit probably had Shimano 600ex Aero pedals with toeclips.


----------



## Tour De Luxe

decotriumph said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but I'm old, so... And I'm new to Schwinn Lightweights. Can anyone show me an example of what would be correct pedals for a 1987 Schwinn Circuit? Thanks


----------



## Lightweightbikes

momo608 said:


> View attachment 283875
> View attachment 283831
> 
> View attachment 283446
> 
> 
> View attachment 283822
> 
> View attachment 283827
> 
> View attachment 283824
> 
> View attachment 283448
> 
> View attachment 287258
> View attachment 283829
> 
> .View attachment 283449



You miss rhe torrington pedals 1950's butterfly those are very difficult to find


----------

